# *5-19-04 Photo Shoot*



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ok, it was a really sh!tty day with all the rain, but I just got my camera back so I was gonna take pics either way. I'll be sure to post some pics on a sunny day after a nice wax. Here..

*2004 Hyundai Tiburon (GT V6/6-Speed) - 1994 Katana 600cc - Me 









Ass Shot :thumbup:









Side Shot









Rear-Side Shot (far)









Face-to-Face







*

What you guys think?


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

well i think you can give me your wheels.......ahahahah j/k...very nice pics man....looking real good


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

car is looking good. all you need now is a set of side skirts and se bumpers and you are set


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ever thought of blacking out the chrome on your car? or would you rather keep it to match your wheels?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco said:


> ever thought of blacking out the chrome on your car? or would you rather keep it to match your wheels?



I'm open to suggestions, but i've always thought that goes well with the lip on the rims. It also looks nice with my grille. I'd like to see what it would look like w/out though..


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah it does go really well with the lip and the grill. If it was all black, I'd black the chrome out and go with a stealthier look.

This is what an Altima looks like without the chrome.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good. i'm not a big fan of those style grills though.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

is the hotness, 3 good rides...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

mehehe


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

You're my idol James, what can I say?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks good. I like the rims. :thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Coco said:


> Yeah it does go really well with the lip and the grill. If it was all black, I'd black the chrome out and go with a stealthier look.
> 
> This is what an Altima looks like without the chrome.


coco is that yours?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> coco is that yours?



Nope, not his. PM him next time instead of attempting to Hi-Jack my thread.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lookin good Tom
I love those wheels :thumbup: 
you need a black muffler with chrome tip to set it all off...just my 2c


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what wheels are those???? they look yummy


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looks good fealing the wheels


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> Nope, not his. PM him next time instead of attempting to Hi-Jack my thread.


hmmmmmmm... i will pwn you!!! my thread! It's MINE!!!


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Lookin good. I see you have those wanli tires. Pretty bad tires huh?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Lookin good. I see you have those wanli tires. Pretty bad tires huh?


Your right, two Wanli's on the back but I got two Toyo Proxies on the front. They're not the best but good enough for my back tires! :thumbup:






blankgazex said:


> hmmmmmmm... i will pwn you!!! my thread! It's MINE!!!


It's cool, thanks for the friendly bump!


----------

